# Need a LONG-lasting Bone!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London likes to chew and chew and chew all day long on bones, but none of them seem to last long at all!!!

Today I bought her two curly bully sticks, and in just a couple of hours she has chewed about 1/3 of it away! :new_shocked: I bought them because everyone raves about them on SM, and they are apparently healthier for them, and the package said "long lasting"...LOL, maybe for a dog who doesn't like bones!  

I almost bought her a compressed rawhide bone today because I'm so tired of buying so many bones, but I didn't think they were very good for them (I could be wrong)...She even chewed through a dental Nylabone (the rubber kind with the little nubs) when she was a PUPPY! She does have rubbery bones and toys to chew on, and she does use those, but of course, her favorites are the real bones. :two thumbs up: 

Does any one have a suggestion on a real bone that is actually long lasting for London to try out? I'd really appreciate any input on good and bad ones that you've tried!*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The only thing I've found that really lasts is the Everlasting Treat Ball. Sophie could go at it all day for hours. Annie had no interest in it at all - even the small is too big for her taste. It is made out of a rubbery material though and I've heard that some really aggressive chewers have chewed through that. Sophie just licks and licks the treat part.

I had to stop giving it to her though because she became obsessed with it. She would always let me take it away from her with no problem at all. But, if Annie showed the least little interest in it Sophie would get very possessive and aggressive. She's never done this with anything else.

If we only had Sophie I would probably let her have it but, only occasionally.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

You might try Antlerz. Karli has a couple and will occasionally gnaw on them. I'm listing a link to Amazon.com so you can see what they look like. I'm sure you can find them cheaper elsewhere. I bought Karli's at a dog bakery.



Antlerz at amazon.com








Joy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (vjw @ Sep 30 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643062


> You might try Antlerz. Karli has a couple and will occasionally gnaw on them. I'm listing a link to Amazon.com so you can see what they look like. I'm sure you can find them cheaper elsewhere. I bought Karli's at a dog bakery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oooh, now THAT looks like a tough bone! I think the biggest problem with regular bones is that they get soggy/dissolve when saliva is on them, so the Antlerz might be a good alternative! Thank you for that link! :clap: PS: I'll gladly pay $12 for a bone if it lasts twice as long! LOL*


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I would be very careful with bones with small dogs as they can break their teeth very easily so I personally would not let mine chew on bones


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Let me know what you think of the Antlerz. Soda is also a heavy chewer. Bully sticks are a snack! Compressed rawhide bones he also goes right through. I have one type of rawhide roll/stick that he can have with supervision and doesn't eat through.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

PM me your name and address and I'll send you a treat you might want to try and should last at least a week. Even Snoops had difficulty finishing it off and he goes through bully sticks in less than 10 minutes. I also have the Texas toothpicks but that might be to easy for her.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 30 2008, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643051


> *London likes to chew and chew and chew all day long on bones, but none of them seem to last long at all!!!
> 
> Today I bought her two curly bully sticks, and in just a couple of hours she has chewed about 1/3 of it away! :new_shocked: I bought them because everyone raves about them on SM, and they are apparently healthier for them, and the package said "long lasting"...LOL, maybe for a dog who doesn't like bones!
> 
> ...


Well, same experience here as far as "eating" chew bones so fast! But I had to find something that was not entirely unhealthy that he enjoyed to keep him occupied chewing and not barking. So, I have settled on Merrick Bully Sticks, which are NOT CHEAP but keep him occupied and happy and chewing on something rather than barking or chewing on something unhealthy. Merrick's are different because they are just Beef Tendon (as opposed to other brands' bully sticks that are bull penis' and I can't bear the thought.... you know). Of course, this could just be a marketing ploy and perhaps all bull penis' are just tendons. But, anyway, I don't want to think or talk about that, and so I just choose to believe )) that these from Merrick are "Different, Better" than other brands. If someone knows for SURE the truth: If you tell Merrick maybe they will decrease the price. Recently went from about $1.85 to $3.00 per 6" Bully STick! Yikes! I paid quite a bit for enough to last Miidis 6 mos. 

Cyndi


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to share Merrick has a rendering plant on the same premises where they make their food and the owner supposedly is always lobbying to have rendering meat put in dog food and on my yorkie group there is a dog that has eaten only merrick food that had a large mass removed from his stomach and it is cancer so only has a short time to live so i am not very fond of merrick company so not sure you had heard about it but you may want to google it and check into the book foods pets die for as alot of info about rendering plants


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 30 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643212


> Just wanted to share Merrick has a rendering plant on the same premises where they make their food and the owner supposedly is always lobbying to have rendering meat put in dog food and on my yorkie group there is a dog that has eaten only merrick food that had a large mass removed from his stomach and it is cancer so only has a short time to live so i am not very fond of merrick company so not sure you had heard about it but you may want to google it and check into the book foods pets die for as alot of info about rendering plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! I will look into it. My last Malt, while he was 14 1/2 yrs old and had heart problems, died of kidney failure during the time that all the dogs were dying of kidney failure due to bad dog food. He was on dry food only, and dry treats only and neither ever made the lists of bad food. BUT, the timing coincided with the deaths of so many pets due to the bad food. So, I am always on the alert for any news of bad food or treats. We suffer the worst pain/guilt/ignorance not knowing for sure if it was really all the last years of being on all those Dieuretics that made his kidneys fail or having gotten hold of some bad treats or dog food. Any concrete information would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Cyndi


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

A great publication to get is the whole dog journal and they are now checking where food is manufactured as well and they do a food analysis yearly. I get this publication along with Animal Wellness and Dog Fancy along with on alot of yahoo nutrition groups in learning about home cooking. A good food i may be transitioning demi to is Honest Kitchen -- also pizzles if getting those make sure not from china -- no treats from china -- also alot of those bully sticks have formaldehyde -- we use to use pizzles for teething and mine loved them but after pancreatitis we stopped all of that and treats and now just do organic chicken and carrots.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 30 2008, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643183


> PM me your name and address and I'll send you a treat you might want to try and should last at least a week. Even Snoops had difficulty finishing it off and he goes through bully sticks in less than 10 minutes. I also have the Texas toothpicks but that might be to easy for her.[/B]


*Thank you, I appreciate that very much! I'm definitely open to trying ANYTHING (healthy and safe, of course)! *


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy is also a very agressive chewer and I was also wondering what I might give her to chew on. However, please, please, please do not give your little ones any Nylabones!!! They can do a tremendous amount of harm if ingested!!! So far, the one and only chew bone that Chrissy has not done any significant damage to, is the Hartz Bone that I purchased a few months ago. Unfortuntely, I have thrown away quite a few of those Orka toys since she destroyed them. For a 9 month onld puppy, she really is a "chewer". 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Oct 1 2008, 05:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643318


> Chrissy is also a very agressive chewer and I was also wondering what I might give her to chew on. However, please, please, please do not give your little ones any Nylabones!!! They can do a tremendous amount of harm if ingested!!! So far, the one and only chew bone that Chrissy has not done any significant damage to, is the Hartz Bone that I purchased a few months ago. Unfortuntely, I have thrown away quite a few of those Orka toys since she destroyed them. For a 9 month onld puppy, she really is a "chewer".
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


*You bring up a very good point -- any bone (real or rubber) should only be played with while being supervised. Also, Nylabones are safe as long as the pieces they ingest are SMALLER than a grain of rice. Anything larger than that, and you might have a problem.  As soon as I saw London was able to chew small pieces off of the Nylabone (never larger than a grain of rice, but I still was worried), I took it away from her and threw it in the trash.

London loves the Orka Pet Stages toy that's shaped like a textured flat bone and has little fabric tassles on one end of it. She has put a few dents in it, but hasn't actually chewed a piece off of it -- we've had it since she was 12 weeks old. *


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You might want to try a regular bully stick, not the curly type. The curly ones only last Ollie a little over an hour. A regular one lasts for weeks. Ollie is a very strong chewer AND he's a big boy.

Merrick have little to no smell and there are also organic ones out there--I believe called "moo chews" or something like that with NO smell. And believe me, I've tried them all  Good luck!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The Orka toy that you described is no longer here since Chrissy first "hit" the little tassles and then the bone itself!! So, in the garbage it went since she actully chewed that bone into prices. Nylabones, not matter how much/little is ingested can cause a great deal of harm whether they are given under supervison or not. I only wish that I could have rememberd the article that I read a few years ago. It was then I realized why our Snuggles was throwing up because she had ingested peices of her Nylabone. She too is quite an agressinve chewer!!! Obviously she was affected by the Nylabone.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 30 2008, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643051


> *London likes to chew and chew and chew all day long on bones, but none of them seem to last long at all!!!
> 
> Today I bought her two curly bully sticks, and in just a couple of hours she has chewed about 1/3 of it away! :new_shocked: I bought them because everyone raves about them on SM, and they are apparently healthier for them, and the package said "long lasting"...LOL, maybe for a dog who doesn't like bones!
> 
> ...


Bianca is a chewer too.. we go through different bones at least 2 or 3 a week. I had been giving her the puppy rubber nylabones but i think now she has her adult teeth so Im not giving that to her anymore. I got her a bully (flossie) on saturday and its almost all gone now. The only thing she hasnt chewed up is her little mini kong. I bought the kong treats for small dogs and put them in there and she carries it around and throws it up in the air and basically plays with it.. but doesn't chew it it to bits. Kong makes other products too.. maybe your dog wouldn't chew those.

janie


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 30 2008, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643198


> Well, same experience here as far as "eating" chew bones so fast! But I had to find something that was not entirely unhealthy that he enjoyed to keep him occupied chewing and not barking. So, I have settled on Merrick Bully Sticks, which are NOT CHEAP but keep him occupied and happy and chewing on something rather than barking or chewing on something unhealthy. Merrick's are different because they are just Beef Tendon (as opposed to other brands' bully sticks that are bull penis' and I can't bear the thought.... you know). Of course, this could just be a marketing ploy and perhaps all bull penis' are just tendons. But, anyway, I don't want to think or talk about that, and so I just choose to believe )) that these from Merrick are "Different, Better" than other brands. If someone knows for SURE the truth: If you tell Merrick maybe they will decrease the price. Recently went from about $1.85 to $3.00 per 6" Bully STick! Yikes! I paid quite a bit for enough to last Miidis 6 mos.
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


WHAT i had no clue that is what those bully sticks are!! Mine is a curly flossie.. do you think thats the same thing? I got 2 for 6.95.. ok i just went to the website and mine are the merrick ones you are talking about that say beef Tendon.. I really hope that is just the tendon and not something else !  

anyway i got them at thenewyorkdogshop.com and they are 6-8 inches each.

janie


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Oct 20 2008, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654291


> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 30 2008, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643198





> But, anyway, I don't want to think or talk about that, and so I just choose to believe )) that these from Merrick are "Different, Better" than other brands. If someone knows for SURE the truth: If you tell Merrick maybe they will decrease the price. Recently went from about $1.85 to $3.00 per 6" Bully STick! Yikes! I paid quite a bit for enough to last Miidis 6 mos.
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


WHAT i had no clue that is what those bully sticks are!! Mine is a curly flossie.. do you think thats the same thing? I got 2 for 6.95.. ok i just went to the website and mine are the merrick ones you are talking about that say beef Tendon.. I really hope that is just the tendon and not something else !  

anyway i got them at thenewyorkdogshop.com and they are 6-8 inches each.

janie
[/B][/QUOTE]

ok i just went to the merrick webpage and of course there is no definition for what a tendon is.. but for the Bully stix 6" (not the flossies) it says "Although this treat is definitely a conversation piece, we do not suggest that you bring it with you on a first date. It has been known to cause severe blushing. This is one of the most popular treats in the pet world and it is no secret that dogs love it." 

The flossies are made of the same thing but they dont say that thing about the blushing... i did not know I was feeding my dog THAT!! wow

janie


----------

